# Hi everyone :) It's been a while



## Mrs P (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

It's been a while since I last posted here, took some time off the boards, was dealing with some personal issues.  Had a scare with my mom's cancer coming back, but thankfully she's fine now... Still dealing with my  back, did some physical therapy (which was a waste of time) and 2 epidural lumbar steroid injections, see the doctor in 2 weeks for possible micro surgery... Haven't stopped training, but it's been challenging to say the least.

Glad to be back


----------



## DF (Apr 26, 2013)

It's good to see you back Mrs P!


----------



## DF (Apr 26, 2013)

Also sorry to hear about your Mom & your lingering back issues.  I hope your mom is all good.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 26, 2013)

Glad your mothers ok... And welcome back


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2013)

welcome back to SI


----------



## Braw16 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm glad everything with your mother is ok and I hope you get some relief for that back. Glad to have you back


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone  



Dfeaton said:


> Also sorry to hear about your Mom & your lingering back issues.  I hope your mom is all good.



Thanks, she's doing great thank god.


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 26, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Also sorry to hear about your Mom & your lingering back issues.  I hope your mom is all good.



My back issues have been more than frustrating, doctors always want you to try conventional treatment, physical therapy didn't help at all & I refuse to take pain meds, and the steroid injections are only a bandaid pain relief, I just want to haev surgery & get it over with.


----------



## Jada (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome back mrs P


----------



## JOMO (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome back Mrs.P!! Glad your mother is doing well.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 26, 2013)

Good to see the fam again


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 26, 2013)

good your back.


----------



## R1rider (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome back, good to have you back


----------



## Georgia (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome to Steroid Insight. Sorry to hear about your mum and backside. Any questions please PM a moderator.

Thanks and enjoy your stay


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey welcome back stranger. Did the mr tell you I blew him a si chat smooch and said give this to the mrs.  Lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Hey welcome back stranger. Did the mr tell you I blew him a si chat smooch and said give this to the mrs.  Lol



you blew Mr.P.. herm u sick fuck


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 26, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> you blew Mr.P.. herm u sick fuck


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 26, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> you blew Mr.P.. herm u sick fuck



Get your mind out of the gutter.


----------



## grind4it (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome back Mrs P.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 26, 2013)

Mrs P said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's been a while since I last posted here, took some time off the boards, was dealing with some personal issues.  Had a scare with my mom's cancer coming back, but thankfully she's fine now... Still dealing with my  back, did some physical therapy (which was a waste of time) and 2 epidural lumbar steroid injections, see the doctor in 2 weeks for possible micro surgery... Haven't stopped training, but it's been challenging to say the least.
> 
> Glad to be back


Hey girl!!! glad to have you back!!! so good to hear about our mom's cancer going away,i know where you are coming from,hope you get to feeling better with your back


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome Back Mrs P!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 27, 2013)

Good for you TCB.  Hang in there Sister stay a while.


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 27, 2013)

Welcome back to your dysfunctional brothers and sisters lol....

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 27, 2013)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! My most favorite person is back!  Don't leave me again!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 27, 2013)

Jenner said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! My most favorite person is back!  Don't leave me again!!!!!!



Awwww, you know I 

lurves u girl !


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 27, 2013)

fuck it...ill say it.  
im glad mister P  is back too.


----------

